# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Is there a way to convert a model to metric with Qidi Tech like Simplify3D does

## poolrod

My model is very small when I bring it in on my laptop. Thank you for the help.

----------


## poolrod

Ok, I loaded my g code from simplify3D that converted my model, into the Qidi software and then saved it on the Qidi thumbdrive and the printer is printing the file. My next thing is to see if the machine will read the pause from the script in Simplify3D and raise and move the head off to the side.

----------


## tenuki

Meshlab is your friend.

----------


## jhenrikb

are you talking about inches to metric? 

I found some models in inches and I just calculated the diff. it was 8.25 inch on the X axis and I just googled "8.25 inch to mm" and typed in the exact answer into qidi

----------

